# Auto Bracketing



## yellowbull (Jul 28, 2010)

Why hasnt Canon expanded the auto bracketing? I belive Nikion goes up to 9!

D


----------



## Steve Todd (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree! More than 3-shot bracketing would be nice in the non-1 series cameras. Right now, the EOS-1D Mk IV allows a max of 7-shots and a min of 2. Perhaps there might be a few folks that want more. However, I'm not sure why more than a 7-shot bracket is really needed? Actually, I'm really glad the 1D4 has the 2-shot bracket. I have found this setting really handy, for shooting fast action subjects in rapidly changing light. I wish this had been available in the EOS-1/1n/1v film cameras, as it was far more critical when shooting slide film than with digital imaging today.


----------



## yellowbull (Jul 28, 2010)

I need this mainly for HDR Panorama photography for computer graphics and Video Games....

D


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 29, 2010)

yellowbull said:


> I need this mainly for HDR Panorama photography for computer graphics and Video Games....
> 
> D



Me too!, but what camera do you use now?


----------



## yellowbull (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still using the Canon 20D........ Hoping to upgrade later this year to 7D.
Some of my samples are here.

www.davedwire.com

D


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice shots bro, maybe you should get the 7d mark III? The 7d is great tho and I have fallen under the spell of waiting for the 60d about 5 months now... i'll prob be waiting for EVER!!


----------



## scott (Jul 30, 2010)

I am thinking about getting the 7D and downloaded the manual. I had my fingers crossed that it would have more than 3, but as you already know it does not. 

I will just add this to my ever growing wish list of 60D items.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 1, 2010)

scott said:


> I am thinking about getting the 7D and downloaded the manual. I had my fingers crossed that it would have more than 3, but as you already know it does not.
> 
> I will just add this to my ever growing wish list of 60D items.



My friend, we're in the same boat...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 14, 2010)

yellowbull said:


> I'm still using the Canon 20D........ Hoping to upgrade later this year to 7D.
> Some of my samples are here.
> 
> www.davedwire.com
> ...



Hey man, those are really great shots! I really love how you didn't overdo the HDR look. They just look like normal shots w/ a lot of range in them. It is nice because I am able to see right past the technique and really examine your subject. Really great work! 

One of these days I need to practice combining shots like that. I really hate the overdone HDR, and yours are perfect. Ok, I'll shut it now :-X


----------

